# Straight Power E7 und E8 Unterschiede?



## DieChaplinMelone (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallihallo!!

Wie ist das eigentlich: Die neue SP E8 Serie auf den Markt; wo sind die Unterschiede? Von einer 80PLUS Silber Zertifizierung habe ich schon gehört.
Vor allem: Lohnt sich ein Upgrade von E7-600W auf E8-580W?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo DieChaplinMelone

Bei dem Straight Power E8 werden die +3,3V und +5V Leitungen von je einem Schaltregler aus der +12V Leitung erzeugt (auch als DC-DC Technologie bekannt), es kommt also nur eine Leitung aus dem Transformator.
Das Straight Power E7 ist hier noch klassisch aufgebaut und erzeugt sowohl +5V als auch +12V im Transformator.

Daneben wurde die Lautstärke des Gerätes verbessert, einerseits durch eine verringerte Drehzahl des Lüfters, andererseits haben wir auch die Elektronischen Geräusche nicht vernachlässigt und auch die Komponenten in diese Richtung optimiert.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (28. Oktober 2010)

Gut, DC/DC Technik brauche ich noch nicht... Und "Laut" war mein Straight Power E7-600 Watt noch nie, auch nicht unter Vollast (2x5850, i5-750 @ 3.5Ghz), von daher bin ich eigentlich zufrieden.
Ganz nebenbei: Wo ist eigentlich der Vorteil von nur einer Leitung?

Ich habe gerade die Netzteile mit dem Tool aus deiner Signatur verglichen, und das E7 wird mir wegen der eher geringeren noch eine Weile reichen...
Kann man die Lüfter, die am Netzteil hängen, eigentlich auch unabhängig der Netzteiltemperatur laufen lassen?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo DieChaplinMelone

Ich glaube, du hast mich etwas missverstanden.
Auch die Straight Power E8 Leitung hat noch eine +3,3V und +5V Leitung.
Diese werden aber nicht durch den Transformator erzeugt, sondern aus der +12V Leitung und via Schaltregler (-> Abwärtswandler) gewandelt.
Der Vorteil hierbei ist, dass du keinerlei Probleme durch eine ungleichmäßige oder 'doofe' Belastung beim Netzteil hast, da alles aus der +12V Leitung versorgt wird.
Eine etwas höhere Effizienz gibt es durch diese Bauweise auch noch


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (29. Oktober 2010)

Achso, jetzt... Schon klar. Ist ja interessant. Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit den Lüftern?


----------



## Bruce112 (30. Oktober 2010)

ich kann dier sagen was  ne unterschied gibt 

hab den Straight power bekommen E7 600 watt 

meine alte E6 Serie Straight power  600 watt 
hatte auf der 12 volt schiene 576 watt  +48 ampere


wurde ausgetauscht 

der E7 serie hatt 540 watt 12 volt schine gesamt 

und 45 ampere 

der E8   Straight power  serie hatt genau hier wieder  576 watt 12Volt schine +48 ampere


und so wie es aussieht sind die jeweiligen P4 P8 kabel wieder 55cm lang 
E8 serie
bequiet ist es egal was die kunden wollen sondern bequiet macht was er will .

ne ne das geht garnicht mit den Kabellängen P8 /P4 55cm


----------



## Kaktus (30. Oktober 2010)

Was stört dich an der Kabellänge? Mir wären längere Stränge lieber... 70 cm wären toll, auch für den Mainboard Strang.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Kaktus

Möchtest du generell 700mm lange Kabel haben?
Also auch ATX und PCI Express Stecker oder nur den Stecker für die CPU?


----------



## Kaktus (30. Oktober 2010)

Es geht nur darum... der aktuelle Trend ist ja das NTs meist unten im Gehäuse liegen. Wenn ich jetzt die Kabel hinter der Rückwand nach oben verlege um dann oben wieder raus zu kommen, wird es mit 55cm schon extrem eng. Gerade beim P4-Stecker musste ich schon fast Gewal anwenden das ich den Stecker rein bekam. 
Es gehtmir hauptsächlich um den P4-Stecker aber auch um den normalen ATX Strang. PCIe ist gut so, muss man nicht von einem zum anderen Ende verlegen. 
Gegen etwas längerer Kabel bei SATA und Molex hätte ich auch nichts dagegen. Auch wieder das Problem des sauberen Verlegens von unten über die Rückwand nach ganz oben.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. Oktober 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Es geht nur darum... der aktuelle Trend ist ja das NTs meist unten im Gehäuse liegen. Wenn ich jetzt die Kabel hinter der Rückwand nach oben verlege um dann oben wieder raus zu kommen, wird es mit 55cm schon extrem eng. Gerade beim P4-Stecker musste ich schon fast Gewal anwenden das ich den Stecker rein bekam.
> Es gehtmir hauptsächlich um den P4-Stecker aber auch um den normalen ATX Strang. PCIe ist gut so, muss man nicht von einem zum anderen Ende verlegen.
> Gegen etwas längerer Kabel bei SATA und Molex hätte ich auch nichts dagegen. Auch wieder das Problem des sauberen Verlegens von unten über die Rückwand nach ganz oben.



Hallo Kaktus

Bei den mir bekannten ATX Gehäusen sind mehrere Durchführungen vorhanden, so dass es nicht nötig ist, PCI Express und ATX Anschlüsse von oben zu den Steckverbindern zu führen.
Hier nutzt man in der Regel mehrere Durchführungen, so dass hier längere Kabel gar nicht nötig sind.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass zu lange Stecker ein sehr großes Ärgernis sein können, da man sie nicht unbedingt wirklich gut verstecken kann.
Auch die Kosten für die Kabel müssen berücksichtigt werden, so dass das einen höheren Gerätepreis zur Folge hätte, den alle Kunden bezahlen müssten.

Die Frage ist doch, ob die meisten User wirklich ein 700mm langes PCIe und ATX Kabel benötigen würden oder ob man hier mit etwa 500mm einen guten Kompromiss hat, mit dem alle Nutzer gut leben können?


----------



## Kaktus (30. Oktober 2010)

Du scheinst nicht viele Gehäuse zu kennen. 50 cm ist definitiv zu kurz, gerade beim P4 Stecker. Beim ATX kann man darüber streiten, aber nicht beim P4 Stecker. Ein Grund warum ich das E7 CM  beinahe zum Fenster raus geschmissen habe. 0,5 cm weniger und ich hätte es definitiv ersetzt.

Und vom PCIe Stecker habe ich gar nicht geredet.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Kaktus

In meinem vorigen Posting sprach ich vom ATX und PCIe Stecker, da ich hier längere Kabel für nicht sinnvoll erachte.
Über den Anschluss der CPU werden wir intern intensiv beraten und schauen, was wir bei zukünftigen Generationen machen können.


----------



## Kaktus (30. Oktober 2010)

In meiner von dir auch zitierten Post, sagte ich doch "PCIe ist gut so, muss man nicht von einem zum anderen Ende verlegen. " Ergo, stand nicht zur Diskussion  

Ist ja auch wurscht jetzt. Geht ja hauptsächlich um den P4 Stecker. 

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht die Molex und SATA Stecker frei belegbar zu machen? Sprich, das am Strang eben Stecker sind an die man SATA oder Molex Adapter nach Wunsch dran machen kann. Denn gleich wie man die Stränge belegt, es ist immer falsch. Ein mal braucht man nur SATA Anschlüsse an einem Strang und man hat aber 2x Molex und 2x SATA was dann ungünstig ist. Dann hat man Stränge nur mit SATA und Molex separat, bräuchte aber gemischte Stränge. 
Ganz blöd gesagt, bei meinem CM kann ich genau ein Strang einsparen. Tolle Wurst. Hätte ich mir vorher einen Kopf gemacht, hätte ich mir den Aufpreis fürs CM sparen können. Nichts gegen das CM generell, nur wie gesagt, wie die Hersteller es machen, es passt am Ende eh nicht optimal.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Kaktus

Deine Idee ist nicht schlecht, allerdings sehe ich hier einige Probleme bezüglich der Praktikabilität deines Vorschlages.

Zum einen bräuchte man neue Steckverbinder, die sich ohne den Einsatz von Werkzeug montieren ließen, auch müsste man das System so auslegen, das der Kunde bei der Montage der Stecker keinerlei Fehler machen kann und/oder durch einen Fehler seine Hardware nicht beschädigen kann, da nicht davon ausgegangen werden kann, das der Käufer ein Kabel anfertigen kann.

Auch den TüV und andere Sicherheitsorganisationen dürften hiervon wenig begeistert sein.


----------



## Kaktus (31. Oktober 2010)

Das es sich nicht einfach umsetzen lässt, ist mir bewusst. Aber langfristig würde sich hier sicher eine praktikable Lösung finden lassen. Soll ja nicht Hoppla die Hopp gehen und was vernünftiges werden. Aber man hätte damit ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal das sicher viele mit Freuden aufnehmen würden. 

Und warum soll der TÜV queer stehen? Adapter gibt es ja auch. So schwierig dürfte das nicht sein. Naja, werd mich da mal bei einem Hersteller den ich gut kenne selbst mal schlau machen. Mal sehen was die Techniker dort dazu sagen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Kaktus

Ich sehe hier keine Möglichkeit dem Kunden zu ermöglichen die Kabel selbst anzufertigen.

bezüglich der Sicherheit:
Netzteile müssen diverse Prüfungen unterzogen werden.
Hierzu gehört der gesamte Lieferumfang des Gerätes (z.B. die Schrauben).
Wenn wir jetzt die Kabelsätze in einzelnen Teilen ausliefern würden, so bestünde die Möglichkeit, das der Kunde +3,3V und +5V sowie +5V und +12V vertauscht, womit das Netzteil die Hardware des Kundens beschädigen würde.


----------



## Kaktus (31. Oktober 2010)

Du hast mich nicht verstanden. 

Man nehme einen Strang, mache an den üblichen Stellen Stecker und auf diese setzt man dann Stecker die entweder Molex oder SATA sind. Da kann man dann nichts vertauschen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (31. Oktober 2010)

Ah, OK.

Das wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit - wenn es solche Steckverbinder geben würde...


----------



## Kaktus (31. Oktober 2010)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> wenn es solche Steckverbinder geben würde...



Was ja an euch liegt sie zu entwickeln.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (31. Oktober 2010)

Du weißt ja: selbst entwickeln ist immer so teuer 

Aber ich hätte da schon eine Idee, wie man das realisieren könnte, zumal der alte HDD/IDE Stecker auch am aussterben ist.


----------



## ile (16. November 2010)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> andererseits haben wir auch die Elektronischen Geräusche nicht vernachlässigt und auch die Komponenten in diese Richtung optimiert.



Gilt das auch für die P9-Serie?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (16. November 2010)

Hallo ile

Ja, auch bei der P9 Serie haben wir die Elektronik auf eine niedrige Geräuschentwicklung entwickelt.


----------



## FatBoo (16. November 2010)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo DieChaplinMelone
> 
> Bei dem Straight Power E8 werden die +3,3V und +5V Leitungen von je einem Schaltregler aus der +12V Leitung erzeugt (auch als DC-DC Technologie bekannt), es kommt also nur eine Leitung aus dem Transformator.
> Das Straight Power E7 ist hier noch klassisch aufgebaut und erzeugt sowohl +5V als auch +12V im Transformator.
> ...



Der absolut richtige Weg! Super!

Wenn das jetzt auch noch die Monitor- und Grafikkarten-Hersteller begreifen, ist die Welt in Ordnung!


----------

